# Sources for Kids "stuff"



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

We have two boys, a 6 year old and a "soon-to-be" 4 year old. As I'm sure many on this forum can attest, they grow like weeds, and wear out everything at a surprising pace! As a result, we tend to look for "value" purchases. I don't mind paying a resonable amount (I don't NEED name brands, but don't object to them if the quality makes them worthwhile) for something, but tend to look at the overall economics when buying clothing, accessories, etc. for my kids (and myself). So, we wind up buying a lot of our kids clothes, shoes, etc., at Target, Sears, or other such stores. 

This will be our first summer with our boat, and we need to get some "stuff" for our boys. Particularly, shoes with non-marking soles. We had the boys on the boat a few times when we got her in October, and I saw lots of black marks on the deck which I think were from their sneakers, so I'm anxious to remedy that problem. Does anyone have any good sources for kids boating-related clothes, shoes, accessories, etc.? Or recommendations for good brands of kids stuff? I've seen the Sperry kids shoes, but I'm reluctant to spend $50+ on shoes they'll only wear a few weekends. Are there other brands that people recommend?

Any pointers/feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Blissopia (Jan 6, 2012)

We have a 3 year old and got our boat in September so are in a similar situation. I hear that Converse and Crocs are good boat shoes.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

If you want affordable kid's boat shoes, try some of the knock-off Croc look-alikes. They are non-marking and generally provide enough grip for the dock and boat. They're also good beach/water shoes.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll third the Croc-a-likes.


----------



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

Are all of the croc-a-likes non-marking. I know my son will want the black ones... not so sure about those.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

the gill (gillna.com) website has a clearance section where Ive had good luck (with adult stuff, though they have a dedicated 'kid' section).
also check the clearance tabs
at moosejaw.com sierratradingpost.com 
good luck!


----------

